# Project Hurricane



## Chef Guest

Hey peeps!

I've been a bit quiet on the forum lately due to a couple of reasons, but the most important one is Project Hurricane!

This has all been kept very hush hush for obvious reasons, but I'm finally ready to let everyone know what's been going on!

For the last 2 months, @Harryssss and myself have been working on the first handcrafted, South African made, wooden sx350 regulated mod! This device has been in the design and prototyping phase for quite some time, but finally we have something that we are happy with and are ready to show the community!

The mod, codenamed The MK 1, is a fully upgraded sx350 chip running a single sony vtc5 18650 battery. It is carved from a single piece of rare wood, and I must say is IMHO absolutely stunning! Ito dimensions, it is about the same size as a hana mod, however it is much lighter and comfortable to hold.

The best news is yet to come! Apart from the fact that we are very proud to already have 2 of these mods on preorder from 2 of our valued forum members, we will have 2 working demo prototypes showcasing at Joburg Vapemeet on the 30th of August!

More information will follow. This is going to be a world class product guys! Both @Harryssss and myself are extremely proud and excited with what we have produced and can't wait to show it to all of you at the big reveal at the Vape meet and subsequent photographic releases afterwards.

Customers will have the option to choose their own piece of wood and the finishes used to make each mod a truly unique and personalized piece of art! Our 2 preorder clients have already been invited to choose their wood pieces, (that's right! You choose the piece, not just the type) and we hope to make delivery of these first commercially available products by the end of September.

Hope you guys are looking forward to seeing what we've come up with. Your feedback on Saturday is going to be what finalises the product and gets production rolling.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## zadiac

Sounds awesome! Can't wait to see them. Will def be watching at the meet


----------



## crack2483

Congrats guys. Sounds good but wow, a huge reveal like this and no pics? This might qualify for some fines. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq

Chef Guest said:


> Hey peeps!
> 
> I've been a bit quiet on the forum lately due to a couple of reasons, but the most important one is Project Hurricane!
> 
> This has all been kept very hush hush for obvious reasons, but I'm finally ready to let everyone know what's been going on!
> 
> For the last 2 months, @Harryssss and myself have been working on the first handcrafted, South African made, wooden sx350 regulated mod! This device has been in the design and prototyping phase for quite some time, but finally we have something that we are happy with and are ready to show the community!
> 
> The mod, codenamed The MK 1, is a fully upgraded sx350 chip running a single sony vtc5 18650 battery. It is carved from a single piece of rare wood, and I must say is IMHO absolutely stunning! Ito dimensions, it is about the same size as a hana mod, however it is much lighter and comfortable to hold.
> 
> The best news is yet to come! Apart from the fact that we are very proud to already have 2 of these mods on preorder from 2 of our valued forum members, we will have 2 working demo prototypes showcasing at Joburg Vapemeet on the 30th of August!
> 
> More information will follow. This is going to be a world class product guys! Both @Harryssss and myself are extremely proud and excited with what we have produced and can't wait to show it to all of you at the big reveal at the Vape meet and subsequent photographic releases afterwards.
> 
> Customers will have the option to choose their own piece of wood and the finishes used to make each mod a truly unique and personalized piece of art! Our 2 preorder clients have already been invited to choose their wood pieces, (that's right! You choose the piece, not just the type) and we hope to make delivery of these first commercially available products by the end of September.
> 
> Hope you guys are looking forward to seeing what we've come up with. Your feedback on Saturday is going to be what finalises the product and gets production rolling.


 
that sounds awesome guy well done..
please put up some pics so we can see what these look like. 
local is lekker!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riddle

Chef Guest said:


> Hey peeps!
> 
> I've been a bit quiet on the forum lately due to a couple of reasons, but the most important one is Project Hurricane!
> 
> This has all been kept very hush hush for obvious reasons, but I'm finally ready to let everyone know what's been going on!
> 
> For the last 2 months, @Harryssss and myself have been working on the first handcrafted, South African made, wooden sx350 regulated mod! This device has been in the design and prototyping phase for quite some time, but finally we have something that we are happy with and are ready to show the community!
> 
> The mod, codenamed The MK 1, is a fully upgraded sx350 chip running a single sony vtc5 18650 battery. It is carved from a single piece of rare wood, and I must say is IMHO absolutely stunning! Ito dimensions, it is about the same size as a hana mod, however it is much lighter and comfortable to hold.
> 
> The best news is yet to come! Apart from the fact that we are very proud to already have 2 of these mods on preorder from 2 of our valued forum members, we will have 2 working demo prototypes showcasing at Joburg Vapemeet on the 30th of August!
> 
> More information will follow. This is going to be a world class product guys! Both @Harryssss and myself are extremely proud and excited with what we have produced and can't wait to show it to all of you at the big reveal at the Vape meet and subsequent photographic releases afterwards.
> 
> Customers will have the option to choose their own piece of wood and the finishes used to make each mod a truly unique and personalized piece of art! Our 2 preorder clients have already been invited to choose their wood pieces, (that's right! You choose the piece, not just the type) and we hope to make delivery of these first commercially available products by the end of September.
> 
> Hope you guys are looking forward to seeing what we've come up with. Your feedback on Saturday is going to be what finalises the product and gets production rolling.



Awesome... looking forward to seeing it at the meet


----------



## Chef Guest

Pics will come in due time @ crack2483!

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Harryssss

For me as a noob this mod packs a punch and feels extremely balanced with old (wood design), new (sx350 chip),power & elegance !!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

This is gonna be an awesome Vape Meet and I can't wait to take a gander at the wood big time!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chef Guest

You're gonna love it @Robfisher!

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

Awesome news and i wish you guys all the best!!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD

Can't wait to see it! I won't be at the meet. 
Can I post the picture that you sent me for a preview?


----------



## Shako

@Chef Guest - Happy to hear that you were able to make one for the vape meet .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Chef Guest said:


> You're gonna love it @Robfisher!


 
So then I should bring my Glock 26 with to be assured that I will be taking it back to Durban then!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## BumbleBee

Awesome news guys, just awesome, can't wait to see what this is going to look like

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

This mod sounds great, can't wait to see the outcome.


----------



## kimbo

@Chef Guest you know the rules .. pics or it did not happen 

*chant* *We Want pics, We Want pics ..* !!*

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## andro

Is nice to see that other people think about the beauty of a mod and not only the fact that work. Cant wait to see it and im sure you will like what im building as well ( but thats another story) cant wait to see the photo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest

The pics will come guys! Fine me all you want! A little suspense isn't always a bad thing... 

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## Chef Guest

Rob Fisher said:


> So then I should bring my Glock 26 with to be assured that I will be taking it back to Durban then!


I am accepting pre orders! 

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Chef Guest said:


> The pics will come guys! Fine me all you want! A little suspense isn't always a bad thing...
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


 
Oh I like a teaser


----------



## Chef Guest

I know you do Ohm! Trust me it will be worth the wait!

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Harryssss

He He He !!!!!!


----------



## Gizmo

love this guest. i would definitely want one :=) VK may even stock em

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest

crack2483 said:


> Congrats guys. Sounds good but wow, a huge reveal like this and no pics? This might qualify for some fines.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


The reveal is on Saturday in the flesh! Where everyone can hold, examine and test drive it!

Call this a teaser.... 

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Chef Guest

crack2483 said:


> Congrats guys. Sounds good but wow, a huge reveal like this and no pics? This might qualify for some fines.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


The reveal is on Saturday in the flesh! Where everyone can hold, examine and test drive it!

Call this a teaser.... 

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Morne

This is GREAT!
I believe I was the first pre-order! Just looked at the renders and know I had to have one! Can't wait.... Maybe I can convince @Chef Guest to give me a prototype

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Noddy

Think I already know what tank I'm putting on mine...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Well, @Chef Guest , If you're not giving the guys a picture, I will.
Behold!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## TylerD

TylerD said:


> Well, @Chef Guest , If you're not giving the guys a picture, I will.
> Behold!
> View attachment 10365


O, nope, wrong picture........sorry.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chef Guest

I can see how that might work... 

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## hands

well done guys now stop being such a tease and show us something


----------



## Chef Guest

Ok ok. I'll post something a little later. Promise. 

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## Harryssss

Did a better render of it on Saturday @Morne

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

hands said:


> well done guys now stop being such a tease and show us something


here you go, something for you

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Chef Guest

Where do you put the atomiser? 

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## BumbleBee

Chef Guest said:


> Where do you put the atomiser?
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


It's already in there, the trick is finding the right part so suck on

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Harryssss

I think it takes more then one

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chef Guest

Bwahahahahahahaha! ! 

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## hands

lol


----------



## Harryssss

Even the first test fire of the Mk-1 was a site to behold ! was going like a beast

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chef Guest

It was pretty epic. Did 4 pulls at .46 ohms at 40W and did a @Silver!

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Chef Guest said:


> It was pretty epic. Did 4 pulls at .46 ohms at 40W and did a @Silver!
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


And everyone around chef was like :" 4kit! This 4ken mod 4ken kicks hard!! 4k... "

(Sorry @Chef Guest, saw all the fours and could not resist  )

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Chef Guest

baksteen8168 said:


> And everyone around chef was like :" 4kit! This 4ken mod 4ken kicks hard!! 4k... "
> 
> (Sorry @Chef Guest, saw all the fours and could not resist  )


That pretty much sums it up mate!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168

Chef Guest said:


> That pretty much sums it up mate!


Lol. Can't wait to see her in real life!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest

baksteen8168 said:


> Lol. Can't wait to see her in real life!


You're gonna be at Vape meet right?


----------



## baksteen8168

Chef Guest said:


> You're gonna be at Vape meet right?


Oh yes! Not missing this one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest

baksteen8168 said:


> Oh yes! Not missing this one.


Fantastic! You're gonna love it! 

And you'll get to manhandle the MK1!


----------



## baksteen8168

Chef Guest said:


> Fantastic! You're gonna love it!
> 
> And you'll get to manhandle the MK1!


Nice! Wouldn't mind giving her a try.


----------



## Chef Guest

baksteen8168 said:


> Nice! Wouldn't mind giving her a try.


And I'm sure she won't mind either!

Village bicycle and all that...


----------



## baksteen8168

Chef Guest said:


> And I'm sure she won't mind either!
> 
> Village bicycle and all that...


Funny, I was just thinking the same thing. Hahaha


----------



## Chef Guest

baksteen8168 said:


> Funny, I was just thinking the same thing. Hahaha


Bwahahahahahahaha!!!!!!


----------



## baksteen8168

Chef Guest said:


> Bwahahahahahahaha!!!!!!


This meet is going to be EPIC!!


----------



## Andre

Simply the best news ever. Well done countrymen! Cannot wait to see the pics.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chef Guest

Andre said:


> Simply the best news ever. Well done countrymen! Cannot wait to see the pics.


Thanks @Andre! Super excited to show everyone the fruits of our labour!

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## Chef Guest

So I promised some pictures for everyone. Here you go...



Kiaat 



Rhodesian Teak




Snake Beam



Pink Cherry



American Walnut 



African Rosewood 



Zebrano 



Merbau 

Still only teasers!  But I'm sure you can start to imagine... 

And there will be much more variety than this! It's just what I have on hand at the moment.  

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Chef Guest said:


> So I promised some pictures for everyone. Here you go...
> 
> View attachment 10383
> 
> Kiaat
> 
> View attachment 10384
> 
> Rhodesian Teak
> 
> View attachment 10385
> View attachment 10386
> 
> Snake Beam
> 
> View attachment 10387
> 
> Pink Cherry
> 
> View attachment 10388
> 
> American Walnut
> 
> View attachment 10389
> 
> African Rosewood
> 
> View attachment 10390
> 
> Zebrano
> 
> View attachment 10391
> 
> Merbau
> 
> Still only teasers!  But I'm sure you can start to imagine...
> 
> And there will be much more variety than this! It's just what I have on hand at the moment.
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


Bwahahahahahaha


----------



## Chef Guest

Another teaser...

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD

OMF!!! African Rosewood  Snake Beam

I need wood

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168

DoubleD said:


> OMF!!! African Rosewood  Snake Beam
> 
> I need wood


I think that with the last teaser, most people have wood...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Chef Guest

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chef Guest

baksteen8168 said:


> I think that with the last teaser, most people have wood...


I know right?

How sexy is that bike?!?!?!?    

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## baksteen8168

Chef Guest said:


> I know right?
> 
> How sexy is that bike?!?!?!?
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


What bike? There's a bike in that pic??!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq

Chef Guest said:


> So I promised some pictures for everyone. Here you go...
> 
> View attachment 10383
> 
> Kiaat
> 
> View attachment 10384
> 
> Rhodesian Teak
> 
> View attachment 10385
> View attachment 10386
> 
> Snake Beam
> 
> View attachment 10387
> 
> Pink Cherry
> 
> View attachment 10388
> 
> American Walnut
> 
> View attachment 10389
> 
> African Rosewood
> 
> View attachment 10390
> 
> Zebrano
> 
> View attachment 10391
> 
> Merbau
> 
> Still only teasers!  But I'm sure you can start to imagine...
> 
> And there will be much more variety than this! It's just what I have on hand at the moment.
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


 


still just a tease indeed. still very keen on seeing the _*finsihed*_* product*.
but good one none the less. who *wood* have thought that you *wood *be posting pics of blocks of* wood*

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Chef Guest

Morning guys

Just a quick update, things are progressing well on getting our 2 demo models ready for Vape Meet. In fact, we might even have more than 2 to show off if time and logistics allow!

As I may have previously mentioned, we are also looking the possibility of having a number of finishes available for your mod, which will further personalise it, making it a completely unique piece!

Each mod will of course be very well presented in it's own collectible case which will come complete with a certificate of authenticity, care instructions, warranty and serial number. Both the box, the certificate and the mod itself will have the serial number etched into them. In our minds the 3 are inseparable and if you should decide to sell the product on to another collector, all 3 items will need to be transferred with ownership as proof of authenticity.

Further to this, we will be keeping a record of all mods sold and have a dedicated database that tells us who owns a mod and what the serial number is. The serial number will be linked to your name. Therefore, should you ever wish to sell the mod (which we sincerely hope is not the case! ) both you and the buyer would need to inform us of the change of ownership.


I know that this sounds like a ballache, but it allows us to maintain the quality and authenticity of our product, the relationships with our clients and also allows us to hold ourselves accountable to our customers. This for us will be the cornerstone of our business, and are the principles upon which it is based.

(As a quick question to the moderators and admins, am I allowed to do this and not yet have registered as a retailer? As yet we have no platform for sales, nor are we selling any products. Simply informing the community of what we are up to and gauging feedback. Please could you let me know. Don't want to break any of the rules... )

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Chef Guest

Marzuq said:


> still just a tease indeed. still very keen on seeing the _*finsihed*_* product*.
> but good one none the less. who *wood* have thought that you *wood *be posting pics of blocks of* wood*


I certainly *wood* never have thought that we *wood *be ready with our mod by Saturday, but the universe works in mysterious ways!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq

Chef Guest said:


> I certainly *wood* never have thought that we *wood *be ready with our mod by Saturday, but the universe works in mysterious ways!


 
*wood*nt it be great if all the *wood *be buyers not in jhb could have a look at your new* wood* range as well

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Chef Guest

Marzuq said:


> *wood*nt it be great if all the *wood *be buyers not in jhb could have a look at your new* wood* range as well


I *wood * absolutely love that too, but I *wood*n't want to give the game away too soon... That *wood *ruin all the fun I'm having building up the suspense!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq

Chef Guest said:


> I *wood * absolutely love that too, but I *wood*n't want to give the game away too soon... That *wood *ruin all the fun I'm having building up the suspense!


 

touche
on a serious note. definitely looking forward to seeing this mod. was hoping to see a pic so i cud decide whether to hold and wait for ur wood range or go for a reo mini

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan

LOL @Marzuq knows how to try and press a pic out of a chef!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Chef Guest

Marzuq said:


> touche
> on a serious note. definitely looking forward to seeing this mod. was hoping to see a pic so i cud decide whether to hold and wait for ur wood range or go for a reo mini


Hahahahaha!

Look, the Reo is a bottom feeder, and as you and I both know, that has certain benefits in and of itself. 

Our mod will take any 510 threaded tank or dripper, takes a bigger battery than the Reo and is adjustable. Oh and did I mention it's in wood? 

It's hard to compare. Each has it's own benefits. I own a Reo and love it. I also used the prototype and love that. It's comparing apples and oranges really...

I can't show you a picture until Thursday or Friday. You know, marketing release schedules and all that...  And even then, it will only be a computer rendered model. Not the actual mod. Pics of the actual mod will only be posted after it has been revealed at Vape Meet... 

If you can wait that long (It will be worth it!) then you'll hopefully see why you should rather go homegrown.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest

Also, the MK-1 (still a code name btw.) won't be commercially available until the end of September, unless you pre-order. And you won't pre-order until you know what you're buying. I get that... 

I understand your wanting to know what you're getting into, as well as what the product is all about. I'm just asking everyone to humour me. I am having a huge amount of fun with all of this, and don't mean to frustrate anyone so apologies in advance...

What I can say with confidence is that this one is going to be worth the wait. The amount of time, effort and money that has gone into this project has produced something that we feel is up there with the best. And we plan on competing with the best! We want this to be a world class product that has *Proudly South African* stamped all over it! But our first priority is to you. The guys and gals on this forum who have really made this possible by igniting our passion for quality, innovation and giving the best we possibly can!

So please bear with us. I will ask @Harryssss how he feels about releasing the render a little earlier.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq

Chef Guest said:


> Hahahahaha!
> 
> Look, the Reo is a bottom feeder, and as you and I both know, that has certain benefits in and of itself.
> 
> Our mod will take any 510 threaded tank or dripper, takes a bigger battery than the Reo and is adjustable. Oh and did I mention it's in wood?
> 
> It's hard to compare. Each has it's own benefits. I own a Reo and love it. I also used the prototype and love that. It's comparing apples and oranges really...
> 
> I can't show you a picture until Thursday or Friday. You know, marketing release schedules and all that...  And even then, it will only be a computer rendered model. Not the actual mod. Pics of the actual mod will only be posted after it has been revealed at Vape Meet...
> 
> If you can wait that long (It will be worth it!) then you'll hopefully see why you should rather go homegrown.


 
yeah i have a reo mini and its freaking awesome. also had the dna30 and i loved that too. both has their advantages.
vapour mountain closing for pre-orders on the reosmods is tomor mid-day so will have to give it some real thought over this eve. as you said, its hard to justify the wait for something you havent seen yet.

that being said. i do understand the need to wait to launch it at the vape meet. the build up and hype is a big part of marketing and i do support that. more so i wish you the best with your mod and future ventures in the retailer scene. so i will wait till after your launch to see the pics and the details for the mod. im sure all the guys on the forum will support me in this as we all want to see the pics but we do support you and what you need to do to become a huge success.


----------



## Matt

So i can already make a pre order? 
Only need a price for that i kinda trust the out come will be great

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest

Matt said:


> So i can already make a pre order?
> Only need a price for that i kinda trust the out come will be great


Yes you can sir.

I am still finalising the price. It will vary depending on the wood and finishing chosen, but I will have a general idea for you tomorrow evening once all the costs of production are in!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest

There are only 7 up for grabs on pre-order too. the sale of those will fund the following batch and allow us to really get the ball rolling!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

i might become one of the pre-orderers. going to sleep on it. dream about it. vape over it and then decide

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chef Guest

Matt said:


> So i can already make a pre order?
> Only need a price for that i kinda trust the out come will be great


 
So I quickly did a costing on the whole shebang.

Ballpark you're looking at between R2500 and R2750 excluding VAT. The difference lies with the wood chosen and finishes used. 

And that calculation is only based on the wood that we have available right now. It may fluctuate if we manage to secure more exotic woods in the future.

But that will be the price that the customer pays until we have to get registered for VAT and have to start paying it and when we get to the point that we need to start paying VAT due to increased turnover the production costs should go down a bit, and with it the selling price.

In theory it should all balance out but we'll keep everybody informed of any changes in pricing structure, and why. Transparency is key and you guys will always be kept abreast of where we are and the direction in which we are going.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## johan

Chef Guest said:


> So I quickly did a costing on the whole shebang.
> 
> Ballpark you're looking at between R2500 and R2750 excluding VAT. The difference lies with the wood chosen and finishes used.
> 
> And that calculation is only based on the wood that we have available right now. It may fluctuate if we manage to secure more exotic woods in the future.
> 
> But that will be the price that the customer pays until we have to get registered for VAT and have to start paying it and when we get to the point that we need to start paying VAT due to increased turnover the production costs should go down a bit, and with it the selling price.
> 
> In theory it should all balance out but we'll keep everybody informed of any changes in pricing structure, and why. Transparency is key and you guys will always be kept abreast of where we are and the direction in which we are going.


 
A woody sub-3k is awesome pricing IMO.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chef Guest

johan said:


> A woody sub-3k is awesome pricing IMO.


Glad that you approve Ohm Johan!

We want it to be accessible. Not ridiculously expensive. The price will unfortunately move over the 3K mark on the more expensive woods and finishes if as previously mentioned if and when VAT comes into play. But we are going to do our best to keep it below that if we can. 

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Harryssss

Lets see if I can convince @Chef Guest to let me leak a pic (render) of the Mk-1


----------



## Silver

Chef Guest said:


> Morning guys
> 
> Just a quick update, things are progressing well on getting our 2 demo models ready for Vape Meet. In fact, we might even have more than 2 to show off if time and logistics allow!
> 
> As I may have previously mentioned, we are also looking the possibility of having a number of finishes available for your mod, which will further personalise it, making it a completely unique piece!
> 
> Each mod will of course be very well presented in it's own collectible case which will come complete with a certificate of authenticity, care instructions, warranty and serial number. Both the box, the certificate and the mod itself will have the serial number etched into them. In our minds the 3 are inseparable and if you should decide to sell the product on to another collector, all 3 items will need to be transferred with ownership as proof of authenticity.
> 
> Further to this, we will be keeping a record of all mods sold and have a dedicated database that tells us who owns a mod and what the serial number is. The serial number will be linked to your name. Therefore, should you ever wish to sell the mod (which we sincerely hope is not the case! ) both you and the buyer would need to inform us of the change of ownership.
> 
> 
> I know that this sounds like a ballache, but it allows us to maintain the quality and authenticity of our product, the relationships with our clients and also allows us to hold ourselves accountable to our customers. This for us will be the cornerstone of our business, and are the principles upon which it is based.
> 
> (As a quick question to the moderators and admins, am I allowed to do this and not yet have registered as a retailer? As yet we have no platform for sales, nor are we selling any products. Simply informing the community of what we are up to and gauging feedback. Please could you let me know. Don't want to break any of the rules... )



Hi @Chef Guest - wishing you all the best with your exciting project. 

One of the Admins & Mods team will get in contact with you soon regarding registering as a supporting retailer.


----------



## Chef Guest

Harryssss said:


> Lets see if I can convince @Chef Guest to let me leak a pic (render) of the Mk-1


Ok, ok @Harryssss. Do it!

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Just a note to all to let you know that the vendor is in the process of applying for Vendor Status and this thread will be moved to their own forum as soon as it is set up!

ECIGSSA - Admin...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Harryssss

Here`s some renders

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 12 | Informative 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Very nice!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## capetocuba

Wow Wow Wow!!!! This is beyond awesome!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Morne

Woop Woop.... Thats why i was the frist pre-order

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Harryssss

@Morne this render looks a lot better ?


----------



## Morne

@Harryssss Much better!! I cant wait! I'm really excited

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Metal Liz

wow those look absolutely stunning!!!!  well done

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo

My goodness, that looks amazing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie

this is truly Awesome! You can certainly add me to the list when they become available!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Noddy

Instant classic!


----------



## Riddle

Wow. That looks better than the ipv hands down

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chef Guest

Have been driving down to bloemfontein for a meeting, and haven't been able to check in for the last couple of hours but I'm thrilled with the positive reception! 

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest

And now I'm even more excited for Saturday! Can't wait for everyone to give her a test drive! She feels amazing in the hand and is really comfortable to use.

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DoubleD

Awesome! But i shit you not when i say, that is the same design im working on for myself hahahaha I just need decent wood as i said before. My conclusion, great minds think alike hahaha

Looks great guys, may it be a success


----------



## Chef Guest

DoubleD said:


> Awesome! But i shit you not when i say, that is the same design im working on for myself hahahaha I just need decent wood as i said before. My conclusion, great minds think alike hahaha
> 
> Looks great guys, may it be a success


Yes indeed!

Thanks for the well wishes man! Means a lot.  

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest

DoubleD said:


> Awesome! But i shit you not when i say, that is the same design im working on for myself hahahaha I just need decent wood as i said before. My conclusion, great minds think alike hahaha
> 
> Looks great guys, may it be a success


Yes indeed!

Thanks for the well wishes man! Means a lot.  

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## Heckers

Pictures are surfacing of this wooden mod. Apparently it has a very natural and comfortable grip.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Chef Guest

Coming soon to a retailer near you!!!      

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## Gazzacpt

Heckers said:


> Pictures are surfacing of this wooden mod. Apparently it has a very natural and comfortable grip.


Phil Basardo did a review on it a while ago do yourself a favour and watch it I lol'd so hard.


----------



## Heckers

Gazzacpt said:


> Phil Basardo did a review on it a while ago do yourself a favour and watch it I lol'd so hard.


 
The Dr Noah review by Saver Vapers was hilarious. A must see if you find that kind of thing funny.

But not to derail this thread any further.
I am looking forward to seeing the Hurricane and its really cool that we have some local mod builders trying to put out some quality products

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Oh wow the render looks amazing, can't wait to see the real thing. Sucks that I can't get to any of the vape meets though


----------



## Chef Guest

Sorry for the delayed feedback guys. Have been itching to post but duty has called in many directions!

We were working into the night! The demos for Vape Meet JHB are coming together and they are looking fantastic! @Harryssss workmanship is absolutely superb! What an incredible guy to work with!  

I'll be posting some more media soon to keep those of you who won't be at the meet (@BumbleBee and others... ) up to date with the progress of what's going on and what you can expect.

Oh yeah, so everyone knows, Project Huricane and The MK-1 were only codenames! 

The final name of the mod will be the *Black Mask - Eclipse *

Another thing that I can leak to you all now, is that the first 10 mods will be released as special editions! These mods will be totally unique in terms of the finishes and designs used. Each one will use a different type of rare wood, and each will have a custom design and inlay that will never be repeated on any of our other mods. EVER! They will also be laser etched to indicate that they are first editions, and will come in a custom box made specifically for their owners.

Keep an eye on what's to come!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Shako

@Chef Guest - Now i really cant wait. 
Just smelling that fresh natural timber got me excited.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shako

I wood love the Dark EBONY but crap that wood is expensive.
If you ever get a hold of Cedar and the price is ok, i would definitely be interested.


----------



## Chef Guest

Shako said:


> I wood love the Dark EBONY but crap that wood is expensive.
> If you ever get a hold of Cedar and the price is ok, i would definitely be interested.


Very hard to get cedar in larger pieces. And it's prone to crack after time if not properly cared for

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## Shako

But it smells so nice. lol


----------



## Chef Guest

Shako said:


> But it smells so nice. lol


It does! But because it has so much natural oil in it a really dry and cold patch of weather can split it. Has already happened to on piece...

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## Shako

Ok i guess. 

Being doing research on wood very interesting stuff i must say.


----------



## Chef Guest

Yep. Every one is different and needs to be treated differently. 

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

eh, with the current condition of my finances a first edition is totally out of the question. Maybe at a later stage I will get my hands on one of these...... do they come in pine?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Chef Guest

Nope! Absolutely not!

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Chef Guest said:


> Nope! Absolutely not!
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


hey man, be grateful I didn't ask for chipboard

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Chef Guest

The price is the same as usual for 1st edition. But the choice element is removed. 

In future you'll be able to completely customise the look and aesthetic feel of your mod to suit you. 

Consider 1st edition to be something akin to "Chef's choice"!


Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## Chef Guest

BumbleBee said:


> hey man, be grateful I didn't ask for chipboard


You know what you can do with that chip board? Be imaginative...  

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Chef Guest said:


> You know what you can do with that chip board? Be imaginative...
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


when we were younger we used to eat it with milk and sugar, I think back then they used to call it Weetbix.... but I see where you're going with that thought

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chef Guest

BumbleBee said:


> when we were younger we used to eat it with milk and sugar, I think back then they used to call it Weetbix.... but I see where you're going with that thought


Bwahahahahahahaha! I remember those days! Ah boarding school...

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Matuka

If I supply my own Yellowwood does the price come down?


----------



## BumbleBee

I predict many missing pieces of old furniture all over the country quite soon

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Chef Guest

Hi @Matuka 

Unfortunately we cannot guarantee that any piece of wood provided by a client will become a finished mod. Neither would we be prepared to guarantee the mods bodywork even if we did in principle accept the piece.

At this point the pieces of wood that we are using are sourced from specialist lumber yards and other importers of fine woods.

Out of all of the beams and pieces that we receive, which are also sourced and chosen by me personally, once cut to size almost 60% are deemed unsuitable to be worked into a finished mod due to fundamental flaws in the integrity of the wood, failure under pressure tests or a lack of character in the wood that we are looking for.

That being said, you are welcome to send us your piece of yellowwood. But there's no guarantee that we would actually use it. Depending on the dimensions, it may or may not even be appropriate for use. Almost certainly you would not even get the piece back as you had sent it, as we would need to put the wood through various processes before it would be deemed to be sound enough to make it to the stage where it actually gets worked.

All of this takes time and resources so to answer your question, unfortunately no. The price would not change. If you'd still like to send us your piece, just PM me and we can work through the details.

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest

They're as ready as they're gonna be...

And looking frikken stunning! The renders don't do them justice in the flesh...

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## Chef Guest

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest

3 hours to go till reveal time guys!!!

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Looking forward to feel local custom made wood in my hand @Chef Guest.


----------



## Chef Guest

johan said:


> Looking forward to feel local custom made wood in my hand @Chef Guest.


I'm sure you'll love it Ohm! Fantastic feel!

Vaping on some UK juices and they're going down so well...

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Noddy

We want to see some reveal pics. Please Chef


----------



## Marzuq

Chef Guest said:


> 3 hours to go till reveal time guys!!!
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of The Force



Thus is the one thread I'll be watching very closely today. Very very interested to see what the actual mod looks like.. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Morne

Awesome job @Chef Guest and @Harryssss 
Can't wait to get my beauty!!


----------



## Riddle

Fantastic device man. Well Done @Chef Guest and @Harryssss


----------



## BumbleBee

Awww we wanna see too!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh

BumbleBee said:


> Awww we wanna see too!



I hade the pleasure to look and hold it.


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3


----------



## andro

Ok @Chef Guest now everybody saw it at the meeting, and what for us that we were not there?
Some photo of the real thing ? Cant wait to see it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Chef Guest

Sorry. Taken from a horizontal position in a daze of sleep induced lethargy.












I will post up some more pics later. This is only one of 3 demo mods that we actualy had at the meet yesterday. I'm now going back to sleep. Eyes are losing the endurance challenge. Anyone wanting to get hold of me should wait until the sun sets...

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Jimbo

@Chef Guest & @Harryssss 

The Mk1 is really something special going by the prototypes I've seen at the Vapemeet.
I'm sure you've got a winner here.
I'm also excited to hear that you are planning to look at a bottom fed concept for you wooden box mods.
Best of luck with this venture and looking forward to see the final product.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq

Chef Guest said:


> Sorry. Taken from a horizontal position in a daze of sleep induced lethargy.
> 
> View attachment 10672
> 
> View attachment 10673
> 
> View attachment 10674
> 
> View attachment 10675
> 
> View attachment 10677
> 
> 
> I will post up some more pics later. This is only one of 3 demo mods that we actualy had at the meet yesterday. I'm now going back to sleep. Eyes are losing the endurance challenge. Anyone wanting to get hold of me should wait until the sun sets...
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of The Force



Even better than the mock up Bro. You guys have by the looks of it produced a quality mod worthy of competing with the big boys. Can't wait to see the rest of those pics. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest

Thanks buddy. More to follow later.

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## BumbleBee

Duuuude! That is AWESOME! 

Well done man


----------



## johan

The fotos don't do justice to these awesome devices @Chef Guest. The "feel in your hand" and build quality are outstanding, and I agree with @Jimbo, the MK1 is a winner.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Harryssss

Some more pics!!!!!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Noddy

Excellent looking device! I am so in on this!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Harryssss said:


> Some more pics!!!!!


Wow that looks so damm sexy! Way back I said I wouldn't spend more than a grand on a mod and I find myself using my mech more and more often but I'm seriously considering one of these.


----------



## Chef Guest

Lemme tell you that this thing seriously kicks the llamas arse! Have been using it and Nthabiseng exclusively since yesterday. Numerous near silver experiences!

But I don't want to stop!

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest

This is still however the prototype guys. Pretty much exactly what you see is what you'll get with your mod bar a few minor details based on feedback from yesterday. 

First off, all details and finishes including laser etching of logos, names and serial numbers will be on the finished product. 

We're gonna shave 1 mm of metal off to reduce weight and overall width.

We will round off all of the 90° edges on the metal to give a better hand feel and also reduce weight.

We will try (and I emphasise TRY) to bring the overall width down but this may not be possible. 

Apart from that, the feedback from yesterday was overwhelmingly positive, and we'd like to express our deepest gratitude to everyone who was at the vape meet and on the forum for all of the support, encouragement and well wishes that we have received thus far. 

This would never have happened without all of you who have believed in vaping as a way of life, in us and been our friends and advisors throughout our journey. This mod is for you!

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## crack2483

So what type of price tag we looking at and when are orders being taken?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chef Guest

@crack2483 the pre order list for the first 10 Special Edition Eclipses is still open I believe, but please don't hold me to that as I need to backtrack communication and make sure that this is the case. I also received verbal requests yesterday but am waiting on written communication before adding to the list.

Price tag on the 1st edition is around R2750 excluding shipping and customers can expect delivery in the first week of October. 

Following this, the price will start at R2500 and go up depending on what customers choose for their individual mods. They will only be made to order. Never mass produced. 

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq

These mods look awesome. The first edition is an extra bonus. I believe that you shud get ahead on this. These mods are going to go like crazy. Everyone like a little custom this and that. A custom mod exactly the way you want it... I like that 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

